# discoloring in grout



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys
My last two showers that I've done have had some what discolored grout. Not real bad but light dark shading. What could be the cause of this?
Pails and tools were all clean.
Mix was slightly wetter than tooth paste.
Grout was Mapei from Home depot.
light to med brown in color.
mixed with my cordless drill on low speed.

What is causing this?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

If it was all from the same bucket/mix...then I'd think more water got in some areas than others when you were cleaning up with the sponge. Too much water during cleanup will lighten the color.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I had this problem today with TEC power grout , 7 bags over 1200 sf all of them are shading differently. 

used 2 1/4 qt per bag and new buckets for each mix I am livid and will never use that SHlht again.


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

I have had this happen to me twice. Once on a shower surround that I had to scrape and regroup which sucked and the other was actually on my own house and I've yet to get around to fixing it. The only common denominator was Home Depot grout. I haven't touched it since and I haven't had that issue. 

Charimon is the tec power grout the same as their premixed grout? I have been considering switching to that from Quartz lock which is a pain in the A to clean and scratches the crap out of glazed and glass tiles.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

charimon said:


> I had this problem today with TEC power grout , 7 bags over 1200 sf all of them are shading differently.
> 
> 
> 
> used 2 1/4 qt per bag and new buckets for each mix I am livid and will never use that SHlht again.



Is that the one where you add pigment to powder? I kinda avoid that section at Lowes, they picked up Tec here a few months ago, what a cluster for logistics, they were out of stock on a bunch of it.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry it was poly blend from depot if that makes any diference


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Discoloring In Grout*

Unsanded?

How was it discolored? Different sections? Tile description?

I didn't think HD sold Mapei, but different regions may. So I think HD goes strictly with Customs.

Anyway, shading differences within one batch usually is a water/curing issue. Somehow there is a difference, water in/cleanup, once applied, is some thinset wet from recent install, another area a day older. Are tile different, different absorption rates, as grout cures different drying rates will affect shading. 

I think my theory is opposite(wrong) I can never remember. Slow drying(curing,misting)will be darker shade, quick drying will be lighter shade. And from wet to dry color will get lighter.

I've also read where using multiple bags you're supposed to blend bags together due to different dyelots.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Mike
Yes it was poly blend from depot. Unsanded med brown in colour. 
All from one bag, all mixed at the same time, it looks kind of blotchy like its still drying.
It's been weeks.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Always mix bags, keep water ratios exact from bucket to bucket. Avoid over washing when you are removing haze. Also make sure it's well mixed

I'm working with synthetic grouts more than ever now. I've been much happier with results/performance.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

charimon said:


> I had this problem today with TEC power grout , 7 bags over 1200 sf all of them are shading differently.
> 
> used 2 1/4 qt per bag and new buckets for each mix I am livid and will never use that SHlht again.


I actually really like power grout and have had good results with it. My tile supplier turned me on to it a few years ago and I like it's curing times and washing.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Haven't used bagged grout in ages. I would spay l also venture to say it was the mix or clean up that caused the discoloration.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Use enhancing sealer on the grout. To see what that would look like, wet the grout with water. if the grout looks even (not blochy) when wet, it will look good enhanced.


medium and dark brown cementious grout has to be washed carefully. Too much water sucks the pigment out.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

its the water most of the time

if you are using well water the minerals and crap in it will discolor the grout
some city water can do the same

if I'm on a well always use distilled water to mix and clean


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Topical membranes in showers and porcelain tile prevent water from escaping , causing the moisture , and salts , to rise . Over washing can really cause a mess as well. The less water you use , in all phases, mixing and cleaning , the better.


----------

